# Haciendo pochoclos con celulares [Fake]



## darth_vader (Jun 13, 2009)

Se necesitan 8 celulares. Cuatro se apollan en una mesa en forma de cruz, con la cabeza para el centro. En el centro se poneun grano de maiz. Con los otros 4 celulares se llaman a los de la mesa, uno a cada uno. Y TARAM! se hace el pochoclo.


Esto me lo han contado, no lo vi, escucho hipótesis al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## frankKM (Jun 13, 2009)

si hay un video previo de como montan un magnetron debajo de la mesa


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 13, 2009)

en teoria es posible, (en teoria) pero como es bien sabido la teoria difiere de la practica y los factores que determinan el resultado son demaciados como para lograrlo, por principio, la antena de los celulares no siempre esta en la parte superior, la potencia de los telefonos no siempre es la maxima, la potencia requerida va mas aya de 8 celulares, se nesecita tener cargadas al tope las baterias, las llamadas se deben sincronisar casi de manera exacta y segun yo se nesecitarian reflectores que dirijan la señal hacia el centro


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2009)

y alguien sabe como llamar por telefono usando una pochoclera ?


----------



## darth_vader (Jun 14, 2009)

La verdad no lo se, pero si llega a ser cierto, lindo le debe quedar el higado a los que llevan el celular en la cintura.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 14, 2009)

como un buen tecnico lo aprcia, todos los videos son fasos incluso la  demostracion



post explicando todo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30068.html


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 14, 2009)

la potencia de los celulares no alcanza ni cerca para cocinar el maiz, como factor mas evidente digo, existen demasiados como para que sea posible.



			
				frankKM dijo:
			
		

> si hay un video previo de como montan un magnetron debajo de la mesa



Un magnetrón fuera del microondas, con su masa desconectada y vaya uno a saber bajo que condiciones, imposible que funcione. Ademas, sería peligroso para los celulares, la mesa, la gente de alrededor


----------



## frankKM (Jun 14, 2009)

el video en si no es accesible a no ser que tengas amigos y hay otros ejemplos de como no se cuecen
YouTube - Pop corn mobile phone
otro mas
YouTube - MOBILE POPCORN LIE

asi que el primero que salio se hizo de esa manera ademas un magnetron
bien protegido no tiene que dar problemas a partir de 60 cm


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 4, 2010)

hola, esta es una pregunta que tenia en mente y quiero preguntar: si un telefono celular da 0.5W de RF, si pongo dos que llamen simultaneamente, se sumarán las dos señales para sumarlas y crear 1W RF? será verdad que cuatro celulares pueden reventar palomitas??? habrán 2W de RF sobre el maiz? 

Solo quiero saber si es que se suman las señales si se juntan las de los dos celulares. 


gracias!!!! =)


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Para reventar palomitas de maíz, seguro falta mas de 2W de RF...

Saludos

PS: No por nada las ponemos a cocinar bastante tiempo en horno de microondas de más de 1kW de potencia...


----------



## gmz (Jun 5, 2010)

No te lo recomiendo hacer por cuestiones obvias de seguridad, pero en este video esta lo que yo haría.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hliGQWB911s


----------



## capitanp (Jun 5, 2010)

SAbes cual es el unico problema de ese video...

que el magnetron necesita masa, de la forma que esta conectado solo funciona el filamento


sino tenes la otra posibilidad del efeto inverso


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_KFQqmhGq8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_KFQqmhGq8


----------



## gmz (Jun 5, 2010)

Es cierto lo que dices del conexionado, no le preste atención, gracias. Con respecto a tu video, jajajajaja x 1000 todavía me estoy riendo.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 5, 2010)

gracias por recomendarme el magnetron ajajaj el segundo video le falto realidad en hacerlo si dejaron caer el iphone!!! ajajajaja =) pero parec que se fueron a otro tema, mi preguna pasa si es que se suman las potencias de las señales de celulares si es que llaman simultaneamente... lo de las palomitas era solo un ejemplo  habran dos watts de RF si llamo con dos celus al mismo tiempo?


----------



## capitanp (Jun 6, 2010)

Volviendo al tema original tenes 4 generadores de rf independientes tenes sumatorias y cancelaciones nada en concreto


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 15, 2010)

como eso que no se suman? osea tengo 4 generadores de RF pero nada en concreto (hablando de que se sumen)? saludos!


----------



## elgriego (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola mumish13.Por empezar los celulares no transmiten siempre en la misma fcia ya que el equipo busca en la celula que fcia esta desocupada en ese momento ,Como capitanP,(para mi es resorte el ayudante del profe.ejem....) te responde ,se producen sumas y cancelaciones ,de fcias ,que a su ves generan nuevas fcias ,por lo tanto seria muy dificil sumar potencias sin un vinculo comun entre los trasmisores,y pudiendo controlar las fcias de transmision,espero haber sido claro

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 7, 2010)

Deberian estar en fase una suerte de sincronia entre las portadoras. Lo que podemos decir que si colocas 4 antenas  a 90o irradiando a un elemento central se puede asegurar que el elemento central recibe 0.5w desde cada flanco.. o sea 0.5 parejito.. 

Lo de las palomitas es un engaño, 1) desde el punto de vista que si te llamo a tu celular al resto le da ocupado! pequeño detalle.. 2) un celular o muchos no significa que se suman las irradiaciones 

La palomita en -si misma- revienta cuando se calienta.. en un microonda debe haber humedad o la materia debe tiener agua para que esta haga que tome temperatura.. por friccion.. no es lo mismo que este tapado que si esta destapado dado que la humedad se libera.. 

Conclusion: no todo es lo que se ve...


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola:

Hay otro tema mas y es que la RF que recibe la palomita es por cm cuadrado, si el celular emite 0,5W es imposible que haga el mas minimo efecto termico en el grano de maiz, ya no por su irrisoria potencia, si no por la frecuencia que emite, esta fuera de la de resonancia del agua, ademas el hueco del horno es una cavidad calculada para que las micro-ondas resuenen en su interior y de alguna manera aprobecharlas al maximo.
Otro tema con los magnetrones: Veo mucha gente por la RED y en los foros utilizando magnetrones indiscriminadamente sin tener el mas minimo conocimiento de los efectos de la RF en los tejidos organicos vivos y en los organos humanos, puede reventar un globo ocular ademas deproducir quemaduras internas inreversibles, puede dañar y cambiar el metabolismo de ciertos seres vivos y un largo Etc.
Conozco un caso de alguien a quien le inundaban de ruidos musicales y un dia decidio conectar el magnetron sin la cavidad resonante (el hueco del horno) muy cerca del techo con el fin de dañar el equipo musical de su vecino, solo consiguio matar las polillas de la madera limitrofe y calentar algunos clavos de la madera, por supuesto el salio de la avitacion para hacer esto.


Saludos

Lolo


----------



## WudiWudi (Oct 16, 2010)

D:
todo esto me intriga mucho
 estaba leyendo en güikipedia quee, los aparatos electronicos (celulares y pc) pueden dañarse con una cantidad de potencia por metro, entonces, habra alguna manera (no con fines delictivos) de dañar objetos con un magnetron de horno?


----------



## elgriego (Oct 17, 2010)

Como decimos por estos pagos ,va de onda....Muchacho cual es tu intencion ?que objetos quieres dañar con un magnetron,porque si haces funcionar un magnetron de cocina de microondas sin su correspondiente cavidad resonante ,es decir el horno ,te vas a exponer a radiaciones muy serias.no olvides que un bicho de estos genera potencias del orden de los 800w a 1kw en la banda de 2400 mhz,que son muy penetrantes y perjudiciales para la salud.
Consejo de un viejo bol...........con estos tipos de magnetrones no se jode.


----------



## WudiWudi (Oct 17, 2010)

si D: se que generan un monton de potencia a una alta frecuencia (como para cocer carne e.e) pero, lo quiero para demostrar la jaula de Faraday, que evita el daño de los aparatos...
entonces, la idea de poner el magnetron en la azotea queda descartada (por lo de la gente dañada y los aparatos dañados x.x)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 13, 2011)

Me autocito ya que esto mismo lo escribí en otro foro (http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=55746.msg1010714271#msg1010714271):


> En un horno de microondas, se necesitan al menos 2 minutos para que un  grano de maiz se transforme en una palomita de maiz. En el horno están  expuestas a 1000 watts de forma directa. No es llamativo que en unos  pocos segundos 4 celulares (entre los cuatro a lo sumo llegamos si están  irradiando en forma constante a los 2 watts) exploten?
> Ahora saquemos algunas cuentas: 1 caloria eleva la temperatura de 1 cm3 de agua destilada de 14,5ºC a 15,5ºC a nivel del mar.
> 1 Watt equivale a 0.24 calorias por segundo.
> Ahora  vamos a suponer que esto es lineal y que estamos a 25ºC. También vamos a  suponer que entre todas las palomitas de maiz tenemos 1 cm3 de agua.
> ...


----------

